# First time out



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Fly fishing and I went out to the Rocky. I found a piece river that was barren of fisherman. Which for my first time was probably a good thing. Any who I only lost one fly in a tree and tied the spare on. After about 30 minutes I finally hooked up. It is definitely a little odd a fish on the fly and it gave me two little runs but I manage to fight it. Just as the tippet was about 2 ft out of the water you guessed it the hook popped. Actually my knot failed, I usually do not tie clinch knot and for some reason I thought I had to with a fly. Anyways it was pretty fun and I am happy that I actually hooked up once. Maybe next time I'll get to land something


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome to fly fishing! judging by your number of posts you are not new to fish to 18 lb testing. What weight rod are you using? I pretty much only use a clinch knot and the whole leader and tippet thing has lots to consider. I use leaders and tippets anywhere from 3lb to 18 lb. test and in flyfishing it means alot in strength and turnover and presentation.

Did ya get to see what the fish was? Also consider pond and lake fishing, it is a great way to learn in areas known to have fish that will bite, the rocky can be hit or miss.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, I am using a 7#-8# 9'6" rod the tippet is 6lbs. I have just switched it out to 8lbs. No I did not see the fish. It was smaller but did make a few run short runs. Shortly after I lost that one I did see a small steel head jump out of the water and I also saw a smaller small mouth swimming around the hole.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I use a 8# 12'9" 1x-3x tippet for steel depending on conditions.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I use 10 lb mono. Just add 5-7 feet to your fly line and you will be good to go.
If the water is real clear I use 3x or 4x. 
90% of the time the 10 pound mono works great. On my switch rod when I am swinging fly's I go to 15 pound mono.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

In clear low water condition like it is now 6/8 lb test Redline Fluorocarbon is all I use. Sometime I will use alb test and smaller flys. Anything heavier is used in dirtier water.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I use cabelas exit says 6 lbs test


----------

